# Pennine Cruise, 16th December



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is up for a long over due cruise around some of the nicest roads in the Pennines? 

Meet at Macclesfield Audi at around 11:30am
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... r3=&addr1=

They are going to cater for us with coffee and biscuits and they may have an R8 as well 

Leave there no later than 12:30pm to go along ,,,,, route is still kept secret :wink:

Finish around 4pm at the Bee Hive Inn in Combs for super nosh [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
http://www.thebeehiveinn.co.uk/


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me - count me in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That makes 2 of us [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in Dani! Looking forward to it. 

Will be nice to bring the Impreza to a meet, not done that yet would you believe!! Not seen you all in donkeys!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hurray, that's 3 (4) of us if Emma comes as well
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looking forward to see your new car


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

dani, can you PM me the route and finish point to get an idea......bee hive combs?

ta!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> dani, can you PM me the route and finish point to get an idea......bee hive combs?
> 
> ta!


Hi Pete,

as you can see, we start at Macclesfield Audi, which is on the A523 just south of the town center.

I have now put the finish, Beehive Inn, on the first post.

The route will be along fantastic roads both sides of the A53 and up to and north of the A515. I won't say more :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Hurray, that's 3 (4) of us if Emma comes as well
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Looking forward to see your new car


Hi Dani, Emma is now Libby. :wink:

Told you it's been ages! :lol:


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

First I miss curry night and now a CRUISE! Grrrrr!

Bloody holiday!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope you all have fun!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Dani

Sorry for the late reply to your PM. We have a lot going on around that time with family and friends here. We can't make the Saturday for sure. The Sunday cruise is a possibility. I'll let you know nearer the time.

Joe & Judy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hurray, that's 3 (4) of us if Emma comes as well
> ...


Ages indeed!!! Emma has changed her name into Libby and I am on my own since 2 years  :roll:



tt_kid said:


> First I miss curry night and now a CRUISE! Grrrrr!
> 
> Bloody holiday!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hope you all have fun!!


I bet you enjoy your holiday just as much 8)



TTCool said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Sorry for the late reply to your PM. We have a lot going on around that time with family and friends here. We can't make the Saturday for sure. The Sunday cruise is a possibility. I'll let you know nearer the time.
> 
> Joe & Judy


I hope you can make the cruise


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Dani,

that sounds to good to miss  will do utmost to attend

The B5470 Macc to Whaley Bridge is where I stuffed me Porche,would 
be nice to do that route again 

Kind regards,

Pete.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good news, Pete  
Papaya and Yellow: I think we'll get noticed :wink: :lol:

We'll go easy on the B5470 ..... loads of peeps on here know of a young guy who wrecked his car on there 

But then there are lovely fast roads I know of 8) 
Shhhhhh :wink:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Dani,

Don't do fast anymore,just slow and easy :roll:

Will do my best to be there on the day,and if im late at the Pub,tell em to
put me dinner in thee oven.

Kind regards,
Pete.

PS.That young man ? if it was 20yrs ago it could have been me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Roadhog said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Don't do fast anymore,just slow and easy :roll:
> 
> ...


Oven roast, hey?

No worries about speed: I always stop and wait for everyone before I turn off a road and won't carry on after turning until I know that all are there.

No, sorry, that young lad I was referring to listens to the name of Ian


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Dani

Can I be added to the list 

Sara


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't wait  - I hope it's a nice crisp & dry day ... and I'm not talking chips - although chips help come to think of it :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi, just need to have a check, but I am interested.

Off to check the maps to find the start/finish.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Danni.
Sorry but house move force no play time at pres.
But i would put a Â£1 on the Cat & Fiddle having a visit.
Take your shovels guy's.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I got stuck at the Cat and Fiddle many years ago - down the bottom of a dip - couldn't get up. We eventually managed it by reversing up the other way as far as possible to be able to build up enough speed forwards to get out - great fun  :lol: . Unfortunately it probably won't snow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, I've been sampling the German Christmas markets over the last few days and away from here  8)

So far we have:

Dani, A3DFU
John, John-H
Mikey/Libby, Mikeyb
Sara, Sara G
Pete, Roadhog
John, Godzilla
Jonathan, mosschops

Come on folks. We want some more [smiley=smash.gif] 
I don't want to turn up at Macclesfield Audi with just a hand full of TTs if they put on some refreshments for us :roll: 
I want at least 4 more cars


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Dani, have you heard anything from Steve or Jeff? Would be nice to catch up with everyone!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Dani, have you heard anything from Steve or Jeff? Would be nice to catch up with everyone!


Steve and Caz are coming to the Barinda x-mas dinner
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=100670

but I haven't heard anything from Geoff (yet) and neither have I heard from senwar-Paul. I think I need to start texting people for I definitely want 10 cars or more otherwise I may postpone the drive until next year :?


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

soz dani, i can't make it......

just picked up the wifes new car from work 2day and ended up putting my name down for the kids xmas work do......sun 16th 11.30-2pm

bit hard getting out of it when i had the missus and both kids with me :?

also i put neally a 1000miles on last month so have to watch the Â£Â£Â£ this month.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> soz dani, i can't make it......
> 
> just picked up the wifes new car from work 2day and ended up putting my name down for the kids xmas work do......sun 16th 11.30-2pm
> 
> ...


Enjoy the kiddies x-mas do Pete


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani - We'll come along for a blast

Do you think Macclesfield Audi will lend me the R8 for an extended test drive for the day ?

Gonna have to go on a diet after this - Barrinda, Bee Hive, Christmas day, Boxing day - it's gonna be food overload


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Jonathan 



mosschops said:


> Do you think Macclesfield Audi will lend me the R8 for an extended test drive for the day ?


Errr, I could always ask Andy Banks :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So we are now 7 cars: 3 more to go. That's the target


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Tell them I'm trying to decide if I should go for a 911 or an R8. I've been in the 911 and was migthly impressed, just need something to compare it with now.........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Tell them I'm trying to decide if I should go for a 911 or an R8. I've been in the 911 and was migthly impressed, just need something to compare it with now.........


I'll tell Andy you think the Porker is c**p and he'll lend you the R8 :lol: :lol: :wink:

*O.K. friends: 3 more cars, please * 
David&Julie, where are you :?: 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> mosschops said:
> 
> 
> > Tell them I'm trying to decide if I should go for a 911 or an R8. I've been in the 911 and was migthly impressed, just need something to compare it with now.........
> ...


Here Dani :-*

Don't think we can make it Sunday , will be with you sat   
D xxxxxxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > mosschops said:
> ...


Curry: hmmmmm  
Are you sure you can make it home on Saturday night after all that vino :wink: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I can [smiley=cheers.gif] because i have a taxi driver :-* :-* :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani :wink: :wink: 
We may come to links for coffee , and then shoot off at 12:30  

D & J xxxxxxx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Dani :wink: :wink:
> We may come to links for coffee , and then shoot off at 12:30
> 
> D & J xxxxxxx


That would be 8 cars to Links, or rather, Macc Audi as it is now called. It may still go ahead yet .... as I intend to postpone it until next year if there isn't more interest  
I think it's unfair to Macclesfield audi to turn up just with a handfull of cars; and from past experience not everyone who posts here will actually be there on the day :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Tis a shame - even my "Free nosh on Dani's cruise" post didn't stir enough gannets!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Tis a shame - even my "Free nosh on Dani's cruise" post didn't stir enough gannets!


It didn't John 

I guess it's too close to Christmas: everyone is busy. And as I have one cancellation already, I am now going to postpone the drive until next year.

So, this is now a 
*New Year Cruise and I propose Sunday, 27th January*
format as before.

So, who is up for it?


----------

